# How to get rid of Staining



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What about the Angel Eyes? I'm not sure if that works but...I don't show in conformation and I wish I did...see what other people say...


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I used Diamond eye on London's tear stains when she had a blockage in her tears ducts.. it worked pretty good for us. 

Good Luck in the ring 

PS: i don't know if there's any truth behind this, I've never tried it.. but I was told that a little bit of white cider vinager added to their water will change the PH balance of the tears, and will stop the tears from staining but it won't stop the eyes from watering. and I was told that tums will also change the PH balance of the tears preventing staining but won't stop the eyes from watering.. I don't know if its true or not though.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll definitely look into your suggestions. 

By the way, I did put a few drops of cider vinegar in the boys' water this morning! I'll let you know if it makes a difference.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Gwen said:


> I'll definitely look into your suggestions.
> 
> By the way, I did put a few drops of cider vinegar in the boys' water this morning! I'll let you know if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Your welcome..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I did get a products from the vet (do you think I can remember the name of it) and it has worked AMAZINGLY and just in time for his shows this upcoming weekend.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Gwen, I'm glad you found a product that worked and that your baby will perfect for his shows. Good Luck at the shows  


Another Tip : The Pom, and maltese people swear by buttermilk powder.. sprinkle a tablespoon over the kibble and spritz it with a little bit of water so it goes through the food..I learned this from a guy who shows maltese,he said uses it on their everyday and none of his dogs have tear stains. theres an enzyme in the buttermilk powder thats prevents the tears from staining.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The Great Pyrenees show people told me to bath the dog in Ivory Dish Detergent, then rinse with white vinegar. Used to make Goliath's coat nice and white.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

As Nygel had his first show last Friday, I had to do a bath on Thursday night. It had been suggested that I use Pantene Pro V 2 in 1 shampoo for his bath but I wasn't able to find it so I used Dove 2 in 1 shampoo instead. It did an amazing job!


----------

